# Should I get another shepherd??



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

Im really want another one I?ve never owned a purebred I?m not attending to breed the reason why I want another one is because there adorable and I?m look for a companion for my pup he?s been pretty lonely right now we have 2 pits 1 pug and they don?t like to play so I?m really hyped to see if I could get one until Christmas also he?s some new pictures of my doggo


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Another dog won't solve the issue of him being lonely I'm afraid. But you spending more time with him will! Why don't you try to get involved in some dog activities with him instead of getting another pup? 
Thats double the work load and your current one is still really young right? 
You should try to teach him some tricks for example, try agility too. Attend some obedience classes so YOU also learn more about dogs and how to better handle them.


----------

